# 9800gt Vs 9800gtx+!



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

21

Hiya everyone just wondering as im customisng a new pc should I go for the 1024mb 9800GT or the 512mb 9800GTX+? The first has more memory but the second is a better version. The second is only 21 pounds more but im still not sure as ive found very little reviews comparing them. 

Will they both allow hd format output also?

Also are they considered to be in the high end graphics cards, apparently 200x range graphics cards are actually better than 9800?? wierd


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Both are pretty high end, but if i was to choose otherwise i would get the ATI 4850 / 4870.


Personally, I would get the First one, as there is little performance gains between them. And yes, both are HD


----------



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, are ya saying that having more memory on a graphics card is better than the clock speed?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Well, More clock speed = Faster Performance, and More Memory (VRAM) = Higher Resolutions ( When Gaming most likely ).


If Its performance you want, the GTX will be better, but if its Gaming at high resolutions then the First is better. You can always Overclock the 9800GT to the GTX speeds anyway :smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

The GTX+ is also a 55nm architecture I believe, thus is will be more power efficient and require less cooling.


----------



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

isnt overclocking risky? is it also easy to do?. Is having the 55nm architecture and being easier to cool better than having double the vram?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX+ is the better card the GT has the added Ram to try and sell them.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah go for the GTX+ unless you are gaming on a 20" screen or higher. But Hawman has a good point. why not go for one of the ATi cards he's listed? They are in the same performance range but are WAY cheaper.


----------

